# Goodbye my Stella - I miss you



## nowie (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted before about my male cat Leo and FLUTD, but this time it is the female, Stella. She is 6-1/2 years.

She had been vomiting for 2 days (Thursday and Friday), and coughed up a piece of yarn my daughter was making necklaces with. She then seemed somewhat fine for the rest of that day. Come Saturday (yesterday), she is no longer eating, and is hiding in odd places all day long. Late last night, my husband and I both confirmed that she was not acting right... breathing strangely, unresponsive, refusing food, limp.

I took her to emergency care and they took x-rays. They did not see anything in her intestines. The doctor did not like her breathing, heard a heart murmur, and they admitted her overnight. This morning, doctor says Stella is very sick in critical care, and she seems to be getting worse. They had her on fluids, but had to take her off of it since her heart was not handling it well. She also has some fluids in her lungs, and very hard breathing. She is on oxygen now.

Doctor says the cardiologist can perform some ultrasounds tomorrow (Monday) to see what is wrong with her heart. However, she says Stella may not make it through the night. She may stop breathing on her own overnight. I asked what she recommends, and she said, "Some people decide not to go any further at this point." Stella is very very sick and even the cardiologist may be uncertain as to how to proceed since she is in such a weak condition.

I am not trying to decide whether to leaver her overnight and have her see the cardiologist and then decide what to do...
OR
Go visit her again later on and have her put to sleep while I'm there.

Anyone have any suggestions as to how to proceed? I called my normal vet and asked if there is a chance she would just spring back to normal, and he said possibly with long term medication, given she is even responding to it. Currently, any efforts they've made in clearing her lungs have been unsuccessful. I'm in disbelief this is all happening, as it is all so sudden. She was just fine a few days ago. No heart problems 3 months ago at her wellness visit. Thanks everyone for reading.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I wonder, since you say she vomited up a piece of yarn, if she didn't ingest a longer or different piece and it is causing her problems. I can't see heart problems cropping up so quickly, usually they come on slowly over time. I would think any heart-anything happening suddenly to a small animal would be mostly immediately fatal.

...and this may be difficult to handle, but I would find some way to ensure strings, thread, needles, yarn, rubberbands, whatever is not left out where kitties can eat them. The hard part will be doing this in a manner that your children do not feel responsible, IF the yarn _was_ the ultimate culprit.

I think, if this were my cat, I'd go to the cat and see exactly how it was doing. And if my cat was in obvious distress or discomfort, I would make The Big Decision if I felt it would have difficulty in surviving until a Monday treatment and especially if that Monday treatment was 'iffy' as to success. 
That is what I would do.
I hope Stella is able to recover, but if not, know that you've made the best decisions for her. That last Big Decision can be the hardest a pet-owner will ever make.
Heidi


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I am only catching this now, so it may be that you have already had to make some decision.

I can only tell you what I would do, and that is based on previous experience of being suddenly faced with such a pronouncement from a Vet. At that time, I chose to continue all reasonable treatment.

If faced with the your situation today, I would continue to support the cat until, at least, the Cardiologist could evaluate her.

I wish you and Stella the very best.


----------



## nowie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

Thanks for the replies.

The cardiologist has performed an ultrasound on her heart, and she has hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. They feel she *may* have a chance at coming out of heart failure with lots of medication, but cannot guarantee her life expectancy (possibly 6-12 months). There is a chances of blood clots forming, leading to very painful paralysis of the legs. Doctor says she can possibly go into heart failure at any time after this point. Lifetime of medication would be required as well.

sigh...

I will be going in to see Stella and to talk with the doctors some more in a couple of hours. I am considering putting her down at this point. Anyone with a cat who came out on the other side with the same condition? Not to put a price on her life, but we are already at $4592, and it would cost about $1000 each day since she is on oxygen.

Oh what to do...


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

If I were faced with this diagnosis, I would want to get some input from others who are very familiar with HCM and, in my opinion, those people are likely to be found in an online support group for caregivers to HCM cats. There is one such group *here*.

There may be further questions which members of that group would suggest be put to the doctors...the answers to which might help with decision-making.

I am also sufficiently grounded to know that my decisions are naturally also dependent on my resources.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: possible heart failure?*



Stryker said:


> I am also sufficiently grounded to know that my decisions are naturally also dependent on my resources.


Me, too. I make decisions on how to spend large amounts of money for a pet based on the pet's age, life expectancy after recovery, quality of life after recovery and percentage of positive outcome with the particular treatment. If the cat has a good chance of recovering and living a good life, I'll spend it. If I feel the end will be inevitable and near, I don't. I just don't have the money to fix everything.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I'm so sorry your cat's not well. It seems like such a coincidence that she threw up yarn and suddenly had a heart problem.  I know people who are on oxygen, and they don't pay that amount of money a day. This is a tough decision for you, I know. I do as much as I can as long as there's hope. Bless little Stella. She's so young to have these problems. And bless you for taking care of her.


----------



## nowie (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

Thanks everyone for your replies and positive thoughts.

After much thought and discussions with the vets, we decided it was best to let her go. I stayed with her during her final minutes, and she seemed to want to be pet, even purring a little. It was very fast. I even got a chance to spend some alone time with her afterwards. She looked very peaceful. It's just so hard, and the fact that this all happened just hasn't quite sank in. I'm just very very sad, but I know she wouldn't have had the life she deserved if I let her go on any longer. 

Stella was a very sweet and gentle cat who LOVED to play with shoelaces and cuddle up on my lap. You will be missed Stelly mama!


It may be strange to post a photo of Stella after she's gone, but she just looked so peaceful...


















Leo and Stella









Recent photo of my Stella


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

She was beautiful and I'm sorry you had to let her go. She really does look peaceful in your photo. 
I have a soft spot for Tabby/Whites.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

Bless her! And I hope your pain lessens. I know how hard this was.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

Poor little Stella. That is a very touching photo of her at peace.

seashell


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I'm so sorry.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful lady


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

So so sorry.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. From the tone of your posts, it seemed as if there was a glimmer of hope. I am so sorry that it did not work out in the end. Stella is such a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: possible heart failure?*

I'm so sorry for your loss  Stella was a beauty. I know how you must be missing her.

(((hugs))) atback 

I'll move this thread to Rainbow Bridge for you.


----------



## gwdprincess (Feb 7, 2006)

atback I know your pain all too well. I can't help but to think if that was the problem with my Erasmus. Vet told me his heart has some inflamation that caused a blood clot to his legs. It caused a painfull paralysis of his back legs. She reminds me of what Razzy looked like as we said our "I love you". I cry with you and send you a hug from my heart. :angel


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed Stella. She is playing over the Rainbow Bridge now, and is free of pain. It could be that she had the heart problem for a while, but a little stress was enough to push her delicate balance over the edge. She did look so peaceful at the end.

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that it ended this way.

I hope the pain becomes less and although nobody ever can fully get over something such as this you can at least look back at all the good times and continue to move forward on a memory


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

My heart goes out to you on the sudden loss of your beloved Stella. She was certainly a beautiful lady. And you're right, she really does look very peaceful. atback


----------



## nowie (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It has been 2 weeks now, and I am starting to feel a little more settled. I still miss her dearly, and I sometimes think that she is sleeping in the house somewhere. I can't help but to get all choked up inside every time I look at her photo.


----------



## LucyGyrl (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I had to put my Lucy to sleep back on September 23rd & know how it feels to think that she's still sleeping in one of "her spots". I used to look for her, even though I knew she wouldn't be there. I thought I was acting crazy, but knew I wasn't going crazy. Just really sad & I missed her terribly. I still do. If you haven't done so already, when I first came to this site after Lucy passed to the other side, I came across the poem "If It Should Be" & the animation of "Over the Rainbow Bridge." It helped. I cried while reading your posts & the rest of the thread. The pictures you posted made me cry as well & reminded me of Lucy. Stella will always have that special place in your heart like Lucy still has mine & I truly wish you the best. If you need anything, to talk about Stella, or about how you're doing, feel free to send me a message. Take care.


----------

